# Hallo from South Africa!!



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Furie.


----------



## baddaddy (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Furie (Jan 13, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## Andy. (Jan 12, 2011)

Welcome aboard, glad you could make it.


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*






*FREE SHIPPING* from now until FEB 14 2011
Visit www.BowArmory.com for more details...some Restrictions do Apply !!!


----------



## Lonnie_C (Aug 27, 2002)

Welcome to Archery Talk. I have a blog (in my signature below) that has a 6 part series on tips for shooting Archery - hope it helps! Welcome to the club. The classified here on AT are pretty good without too much junk. I would suggest taking a look about several archery pro shops (if you have some nearby) and have them set them up to your draw lenght and a comfortable draw weight and shooting several prior to purchase. You might just find something that really catches your fancy. Nothing wrong with your selection of a BowTech. All the best. Lonnie


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------

